# Very Photogenic Bride



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's a couple from a recent wedding I shot.  I couldn't believe how photogenic this bride was. 
This is just in the front yard of her house, killing time while her Mom and sister were getting makeup.





This was her in her dress when we were doing formals at a local park:


----------



## Irwin Nursoo (Oct 7, 2016)

She looks good. Nice Pictures !


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 20, 2016)

Is that Mrs Gump?


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 20, 2016)

With that mouth, you don't want her mad at you.


----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Nov 28, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Is that Mrs Gump?


LOL - A couple of people said she looks like Jenny.  The flowers in her hair and the robe in the first shot look a lot like Jenny's.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 28, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous bride and pictures.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 28, 2016)

I would whiten her teeth a little.

Other than that, very nice photos.

Nice bokeh, what aperture was photo 1 shot at?


----------

